# Automatic Fish Feeders.



## oldbloke (5 Oct 2013)

Any recommendations, please?

Cheers.


----------



## zebradanio (5 Oct 2013)

swmbo


----------



## oldbloke (5 Oct 2013)

zebradanio said:


> swmbo


 

I want something reliable, thank you......


----------



## RolyMo (5 Oct 2013)

Is this for when you go away for a period of time? If it is I just used a slow release fish food tablet from Tetra. This covered me for a week. No fish or shrimp died.
If its just to further automate your process I have no experience sorry.
Cheers
R


----------



## Lee Sweeting (5 Oct 2013)

Juwel make one, not sure how good it is though.


----------



## oldbloke (5 Oct 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Is this for when you go away for a period of time? If it is I just used a slow release fish food tablet from Tetra. This covered me for a week. No fish or shrimp died.
> If its just to further automate your process I have no experience sorry.
> Cheers
> R


 


It's for when I'm away. 

Jetting around the world at the taxpayers expense, visiting my daughter in New York, that kind of thing......


----------



## RolyMo (5 Oct 2013)

oldbloke said:


> It's for when I'm away.
> 
> Jetting around the world at the taxpayers expense, visiting my daughter in New York, that kind of thing......


 
Understood. I have a Juwel tank and as per Lee's comment they also make a feeder. But I am a bit worried about how much food it releases (overfeeding) and the release patterns.

Personally when I went to go into the LFS to get the Juwel feeder I got told save your money and get the TetraMin Weekend food (£2.99). I whacked in 4 tablets on the morning I left. 9 days later I was back and all the inhabitants were fine. 

Sorry I could not be of much help.
Roly


----------



## oldbloke (5 Oct 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Understood. I have a Juwel tank and as per Lee's comment they also make a feeder. But I am a bit worried about how much food it releases (overfeeding) and the release patterns.
> 
> Personally when I went to go into the LFS to get the Juwel feeder I got told save your money and get the TetraMin Weekend food (£2.99). I whacked in 4 tablets on the morning I left. 9 days later I was back and all the inhabitants were fine.
> 
> ...


 

Nonsense, thank you for your input.
Tablets may be the answer.


----------



## Andy D (5 Oct 2013)

Depends how long you are away for as most fish can go long periods without food.


----------



## tubamanandy (5 Oct 2013)

I use the Eheim one and very impressed with it - never let me down on a 2-week holiday


----------



## oldbloke (5 Oct 2013)

Would be 2 weeks max I guess.
Wouldn't want to leave them that long, especially the manic zebras...!


----------



## Henry (6 Oct 2013)

Get them fed up on live foods and the like a fortnight before you go. I'm 99% certain you'll come back to the same number of fish you left, if a little peckish.


----------



## ian_m (6 Oct 2013)

I have a Hydor fish feeder, EBay about £20 10 years ago. Works fine on my Juwel Vision 180, which I had to make a cutout for the feeder in the top flaps.

Runs on 2 x AA cells, which lasts months and months and months. Can set to one, two or three feeds a day. Also got an air line in to blow air through the food to stop it getting damp.

I use a £1 Ikea pestle and mortar to crush up fish food (flakes, JBL catfish food, algae flakes etc) so all bits are small enough to pass through the opening. Can set opening size to control amount of food dropped.

Use it all the time now.


----------



## 121212 (12 Oct 2013)

Juwel Automatic Holiday Feeder


----------



## Lauris (12 Oct 2013)

I went couple of times for a week. no problems leaving without food. well..might depend of the fishes you have..

erutangiS klatapaT now Free


----------



## oldbloke (13 Oct 2013)

Thanks, all.


----------



## Claire (12 Dec 2013)

Personally I wouldn't recommend the tablets if you have any sensitive fish as it causes changes in water hardness and ph as it dissolves. I lost some shrimp and lots of fry through this. Now I just either feed up before I go (been away for up to 3 weeks with no issues) or I have a Juwel feeder for the tanks that I see even less.


----------



## Yo-han (12 Dec 2013)

oldbloke said:


> Would be 2 weeks max I guess.
> Wouldn't want to leave them that long, especially the manic zebras...!


 
Whenever I leave for less than 2 weeks I feed them extra for a week before and 2 days after. Never lost a fish. When I go away for longer, I've the Eheim feeder. It does the same thing the Juwel does but with a fan in it to keep the food dry (although the Juwel one looks like you can add an air pump...) and more options for times and everything. More reliable too I guess.


----------

